# Ford 2n



## Warrior1! (Sep 17, 2021)

I got a 2n that they started a 12v conversion and the distributor assy was left off. How do I line up the back of the distributor with the engine and in what position is the rotor supposed to be. Nothing was marked.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Try watching this.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

The distributor will only go in place one way so after you set the points and time it on the bench and with the dis cap off set it up against the position it goes on the engine and rotate the rotor while GENTLY pressing it in place and it will fall into its proper position, DO NOT force it down flat the tabs on the dis are off set to engage the cam in the proper position
If you are not lined up in the right spot and tighten it down you will be needing a new distributor as it will break the casing !
Easy peasy job after ya do it once or twice..........


----------

